# B&S MST Exam



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I am scheduled to take the MST exam in a couple of weeks. I was wondering if any of you had taken the exam, and could suggest what I could review or study in preparation? Does the exam cover just engines or B&S power equipment also? Thanks for all your help and suggestions.


----------

